# THE HAGUE - City of Justice



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah it was a little bit of wet snow back in february


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

*23.* The so called Citygate of The Hague. A fascinating object to take photos of.


Follow the Lights by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*24.* 


Traffic Jam! by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

*25.* 


CITYGATE II by NielsKristianPhotography, on Flickr

I don't visit the Hague too often. I'd like to visit it more often though so I'm going to try the next couple of months.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Just came back from a second visit to The Hague this year. Stayed at a hotel near that gate. I think modern architect in The Hague rocks! Love it!


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow ! beautiful pics ! The Hague looks amazing ! :colgate:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Really nice pics of The Hague....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## akietta (May 16, 2011)

Rich city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome new shots from The Hague


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

*very nice photos from The Hague,An interesting city.*


----------

